# Housebroken or not?



## mandygolman (Feb 4, 2013)

Our male hav puppy turned 1 in Jan. I followed all housebreaking rules- he has been crated, etc. He seems to be housebroken 99% of the time but about once a month or so he will just pee on the carpet randomly- what's this about? I take him out frequently. It's so frustrating I feel like I cannot leave him unattended for a second! Is there something else I can do?


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

I feel your pain. Kallie is 10 months old & NEVER pees in the house. But the poop thing is different. Find dried up poop somewhere about every 2-3 days. It's like she knows to signal to pee, but is like a child that gets too busy playing to take time to go poop. She'll RLH playing then just stop & instantly poop. Very frustrating.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Do you have a indoor potty area? Your rugs may need to be professionally cleaned with a deodorizer that gets the sent out. I moved to my sisters when they were a bit older and the rugs were new . The sisters stopped having rug accidents. Then I moved to an old apartment that a dog had lived here and they started having accidents again.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Mandy - is your hav peeing in the same spot on the carpet? or is the place random as well?

Don't feel bad, every winter my little menace to society, decides it's too cold to go outside to do his business, and even though I have a puppy pad down for him, by the door to the backyard, he'll be lazy, and resume an old puppy habit and pee on the bathmat in my bathroom, 10 doggie steps from my bedroom. last week, I didn't have anything on the floor in the bathroom, thinking that it would deter him, and nope, he still pee'd there, on the tile. bogger!!!! 

Does my little igit know better? of course, if I was standing over him, would he still do it? hell no. but it's in the middle of the night this stuff happens. sigh. 

I'd just not give your dog access to where he likes to pee in the house.


----------



## mandygolman (Feb 4, 2013)

*not the same place*

To answer your questions-he doesn't go in the same place-it is completely random-although it does seem to be carpet-but not the same one. I do restrict him and keep him close to me at all times, but it is literally the one second I turn away. Is it always going to be like this? I truly think he knows where he should go. It has come down to him getting locked up all the time when I am not home because nobody watches him as vigilantly as I do (or they're too lazy).


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

No. hang in there. Fred was exactly the same way. He would be great for months and then he would poop somewhere. Just when I thought he would never get it, it clicked for him. He is so great now. It can be a hurricane outside and it doesn't phase him. He will run outside in the pouring rain and go He will get it, he is probably just being lazy!

Fred was probably not 100% housebroken until 1 year 3-4 month. He would just have an accident every few months until it stopped completely.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Hang in there, keep track of how many hours it has been since the last pee. Never had a problem with pees, it was the poos. I can probably say now.....that Jack is potty trained with the poos. Haven't seen a poo in a month! Yahoo! It takes time, maturity, and growth in holding the pees and poos. You can't get bad at these beautiful fur balls. 

Jack is way too busy exploring, searching out rabbit and cat poos to waste his time on going poo when he has an opportunity outside. Thank goodness he finally caught on...now when I call him back in, he takes on last second to do his business.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Good to here that there it light at the end of this l o n g potty tunnel!


----------

